# "Chocolat" movie party



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Since the movie "Chocolat" is now on video, I am having a chocolate party this week. We're going to rent the movie and have a chocolate buffet. I have asked each guest to bring something chocolate. I want to make something fabulous, but haven't decided yet . . . too much to choose from.
What would your chocolate dream spread be????


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Chocolate happens to be one of my favorite topics! 

You could do:
Truffles, mousse, cheesecake (could be all chocolate or chocolate chip or white/dark choclate swirl), brownies, mocha cigars, chocolate creme brulee, a shortbread tart filled with ganache and topped with raspberries.......I could go on, but I won't. Have fun, play around with ideas and if I were you, I'd visit www.mrchocolate.com for inspiration. Let us know how the party goes!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

My husband and I just saw it last night and it was fabulous. Since I just got of work, the last thing on my mind is chocolate(I work in a pastry department and just finished baking tons of brownies ). However, the film does make you drool and so we had ice-cream. I think a fondue with several kinds of chocolate sauces would go well.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Could someone pls summarize the film; I've never heard of it.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Summary for Kokopuffs:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good synopsis- may I add that Vianne's chocolates seem to have a wonderful effect on people, which varies according to their personalities. The chocolate party sounds fabulous!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I love chocolate with orange. A few weeks ago I made chocolate tartlet with chocolate ganache, add a bit of candied orange zest if you want and orange curd on top. It was so good everyone wanted second, some even went for thrid.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I went looking for the movie but the store said it was out. The book is great,they've changed a few things that seemed to be important for the movie, but I'll watch anything with Juliette Binoche. Anyone seen or heard of The Widow of St.Pierre?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Well I could write a list a mile long of ideas such a great and easy subject. But here are two really SIMPLE items that make my clients go crazy, I make a brownie cobbler (I don't know why that pleases them so much) but my personal pick, fried truffles. It's very simple batter that's not doughy with a touch of cinnamon, you dip your frozen truffles in it and deep fry. They hold for a hour or longer at room temp. and longer in a chafer. When you bite into them they ooz warm truffle.... not to be found on everyone elses menu!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear W.,

Are you using Michel Richard's recipe for the fried truffles? It's really good and part of Cooking with Masterchefs (Julia Child).



Bakerbebe: Would you like an exotic truffle? I found one right here for you.

[ August 13, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Fabulous ideas, everyone. I think this party is going to be a hit. I am kicking my husband out for thi night -- because this is going to be a "girls night out" type of thing. Now all of the husbands want to come!! I'll just have to do another one for couples . . . 
I'll let you know how it goes. I haven't seen the movie yet, so I'm excited.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Champagne of course....Chambord too!!!
Chocolate in the hight of summer.....chocolate puff with ganauche...no I'd do a bite of rich lucious confection... the chili chocolate in the movie...Cannolis with chocolate mascarpone and chopped cherries and candied orange zest maybe drizzle with good chocolate a few nuts...served cold that would be an interesting treat. I adore mocha eclairs, very visual if done as a large pastry with almonds on top.
Dark valharona dipped candied zest.
hmmm....I like a mix of candies and pastries...and several not outrageously rich.
Sounds like a blast....one of my favorite themes.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Bakerbebe,

Did you have your party yet? Tell us all...


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

If I were doing this, I would want one or two things as a break from the sweetness... how about some snappy little Mexican-style appetizers with a real mole sauce?

...oh, and W., you wouldn't consider sharing your brownie cobbler, would you? For some reason, that sounds like the perfect combination of decadence and comfort food!

[ August 24, 2001: Message edited by: CompassRose ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

C.Rose, 

A break from the sweetness but never from Chocolate...Do you put some in your real mole sauce?


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

If I had one dream chocolate dish, it would be dark chocolate espresso brownies with a hint of orange or plain. Yum.

Hey, I loved the movie Chocolat (suprise, surprise). At the place I work, we are coming out with a new line of chocolates in a week or so here and they make me think of the movie- they are very focused on international spices and flavor combos. As soon as the info is up on the internet I'll pass along the website. They're definitely worth looking into.

So how did the chocolate buffet/potluck go? Wow. I hope you had big glasses of cold milk!

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

How is your job going Shimmer? It seems interesting to me...have you learned anything supprising or unusual about high end chocolate work?


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

The Chocolat party was a huge success!! For the most part, people brought great desserts. Others broughts some wierd stuff -- but most of my friends don't bake (if they do, it is using a mix). I think it would be fun to do a party like that with people who love to bake fabulous desserts (not just come with a package of Oreos, ya know??)
The movie was great, too. I told my sister about it and she is having a Chocolat party, too


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Naturally - that's why I suggested it! I was trying to think of good chocolaty savouries. The only other thing that came to mind, for some reason, was the post on these very boards... wasn't someone looking for a recipe for salmon with cocoa sauce a while back? (ew!)

I've got to make me some mole sauce soon. I was in Ottawa last week, and stopped in a new store on Sussex that sells nothing but chile-related products. I bought a whole bunch of different exotic dried chiles, including some fancy smoked ones!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I remember that request for salmon with cocoa sauce...  

We are lucky here, we find infinite varieties of fresh ad dried chiles pretty easily. What's your favorite chocolate for mole, do you use Ibara (sp?)?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Where do you get your chocolate Kimmie?


----------

